#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Gitaar op mengtafel

## Fiegel5

Beste mensen, ik heb een kleine studio. Ik kan van iemand een gitaar lenen, maar ik zou eigenlijk willen weten hoe ik die het beste kan aansluiten. Ik heb geen geld voor dure versterkers enzo.

Ik beschik over:
16 kanaals Soundcraft Spirt
6 kanaals DJ mixertje
Ik heb nog wel een D.I liggen

Het zit dus zo: Ik heb alleen een gitaar, en nog niet meer. Wat kan ik er aan doen om die gitaar werkend te krijgen?

----------


## MusicXtra

Je kunt hem in de DI prikken en via de XLR uit op je mengtafel, wel ff om denken dat de verzwakker schakelaar op 0dB staat.

----------


## renevanh

Als het een elektrisch of semi-akoestische gitaar is dan... is het een puur akoestische gitaar zonder element, dan ga je toch een microfoontje nodig hebben, bij voorkeur een nette condensator.

In het 'ok klinkende budget gebied' kom je dan bij RODE M3, AKG C1000 e.d. uit.

----------


## Fiegel5

Ik was inderdaad vergeten te melden dat dit een elektrische gitaar gaat worden.

----------


## renevanh

Nou, dan DI er tussen en gaan!

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Maak dan meteen even een foto van een gitaar die op een mengtafel ligt.
Dan klopt je topictitel én zit je in het goede subforum...

O ja, DI is the way to go!


Groet, Rob.

----------


## Fiegel5

> Maak dan meteen even een foto van een gitaar die op een mengtafel ligt.
> Dan klopt je topictitel én zit je in het goede subforum...



Net alsof jij lekker perfect bent..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Dus gewoon Gitaar > d.i en dan tafel, of is het beter om gitaar >versterkertje > mic bij versterker > mic op tafel te nemen?

----------


## renevanh

> Dus gewoon Gitaar > d.i en dan tafel, of is het beter om gitaar >versterkertje > mic bij versterker > mic op tafel te nemen?



Dat hangt er vanaf wat je wilt. Heb je een berg effectzooi IN je amp zitten (dus niet pedaaltjes maar echt ingebouwd) of klinkt je gitaar beter via je amp, dan zul je het met een mic moeten doen.

Wil je een puur, clean geluid van je gitaar, dan voldoet rechtstreeks via een DI prima.

----------


## jmgeer

Je kan ook kiezen voor de Red Box van H&K, dit is een soort DI met ingebouwde Speaker Simulator. Een normale DI is soms wat te ´clean` voor een gitaar.

----------


## showband

Ik beschouw dit als een beginnersvraag van een scholier zonder budget...
gezien je, volgens je vraag, geheel geen versterker hebt...

1) Goedkoopste goed klinkende hardware:
DigiTech® X-Series® Hot Rod™ Rock Distortion
(gebruik de line-out) In rotterdam nieuw voor 5 tientjes.

2) Nog goedkoper. Plug gewoon je gitaar in de input van je soundcard. En download een virtual amp. Een goedkope DI kan je helpen. Let je een beetje op dat je de gitaar wat bij computer en monitors weghoud. Een gitaar pikt snel storing op!

----------


## nls-nls

Kan iemand mij dan vertellen waarom er per sé een DI tussen moet? Wat is nou precies het nut hiervan, want ik plug mijn elektrische gitaar ook vaak in op mengpaneel voor zuiver geluid, en dat klinkt ook goed. Waar dient de DI voor dan :Smile: 

Mvg Niels

----------


## dj-wojcik

Misschien zelf een beetje moeite doen?

Simpel gezegd:




> Een D.I. box, ook wel DI genoemd is een kastje waarmee men een signaal met hoge impendantie, een lijn signaal of een ongebalanceerd signaal kan omvormen naar een gebalanceerd signaal met een lage impendantie. Meestal via hier een XLR connector. Enkele voorbeelden zijn het aansluiten van een keyboard of electrische gitaar aan een mengpaneel.

----------


## nls-nls

En wat is dan het verschil in geluid wat je hoort? gewoon netter of voller? of wat kan ik me erbij voorstellen

----------


## stainz

In de basis zijn er voor mengpanelen 2 mogelijke bronnen:
ofwel een Microfoon ofwel een D.I. box.

Een gitaar staat daar niet bij, dat klopt, daarom dus via een DI, of je moet een microfoon voor je versterker willen plaatsen.

----------


## Robert H

Laat ik dan de eerste zijn om deze vraag te stellen: Waarom zou je een electrische gitaar rechtstreeks willen aansluiten op een mengtafel. Tenzij je heel bewust op zoek bent naar een megaclean geluid, kan ik me niet voorstellen dat dit ook maar érgens voor te gebruiken is.

Naar mijn mening heb je toch altijd wel iets van een tussenstation nodig. Anno 2011 kan dit op verschillende manieren:

- Gitaarversterker, al dan niet met extra effecten, met microfoon ervoor
- Gitaarversterker met daarachter een loadbox/speakersimulator.
- Pod-achtig modellingbakje (eventueel via DI) rechtstreeks
- Via computer met modellingsoftware (virtuele amps) rechtstreeks


Een electrische gitaar rechtstreeks op een tafel aansluiten levert op zich wel een te gek experimenteel geluid op, zeker als het een Strat-achtige plank betreft. Cleaner dan dat krijg je het niet. Chorus en galmpje erop en je vermaakt je wel een paar uur. Toch denk ik dat je er verder weinig aan zal hebben in bandverband ofa voor het opnemen van partijen. Daarvoor zul je je toch echt moeten wenden tot bovenstaande oplossingen.


NB: Als het alleen gaat om een antwoord op jouw vraag of het kan:  Laat die DI gewoon achterwege, je kunt je gitaar zo in de lijn-ingang van een tafel drukken. Beetje klooien met de gain en geen centje pijn. Dat sommige lieden menen dat dit 'niet hoort' moeten ze zelf weten, maar het kan probleemloos!   Ik speel zelf bas en repeteer al jaren op deze manier, gewoon rechtstreeks over onze mini-PA in de oefenruimte.

----------


## J.C. Productions

@ nls-nls,

Het nut van een dibox is dat die de kwaliteit beter overzet dnaar je mengtafel dan dat je et rechtstreeks aansluit op je mengtafel.
Het heeft ook met de hoge input te maken van de gitaar.
De Line (jack/jack) aansluiting op je mengtafel is gemaakt om line apparaten op aante sluiten, en geen gitaren.
Die doe je normaal via D.I. Box of via een microfoon bij de versterker.

Ligt er ook net aan welke gitaar je speelt.
- Basgitaar gaat rechtstreeks met xlr kabel naar de mengtafel (zonder Phantomvoeding,Anders blaas je de versterker en basgitaar op.)
- Elektrisch in et meeste geval via versterker met microfoon ervoor, of ook rechtstreeks met 2 xlr kabels naar mengtafel

Succes!

----------


## Gast1401081

allemaal leuke en aardig, 

een electrische gitaar die nog rare dingen moet hebben pak je t beste met een sm57 voor een amp+spoeaker. 
Mag best een combootje zijn, no problem. 
Sustain etc zit vaak ik de distortion van de amp, en daarmee maak je de gitaar electrisch gezien vetter. 
Behringer heeft (had vroeger?) een leuk alternatief, met een soort ZOOM-kastje, waarin allerlei grappige effecten zitten. Zoals delay, Chorus, Flanger, etc, voor een paar knaken. 

Maar het lekkerste geluid komt toch echt uit een Fender Twin, Marshall, Mesa-Boggie, KittyHawk, of iets anders met buizen.

----------


## mrVazil

> Maar het lekkerste geluid komt toch echt uit een Fender Twin, Marshall, Mesa-Boggie, KittyHawk, of iets anders met buizen.



en daar heb je ook liever een E906 op toch?

----------


## stamgast

> en daar heb je ook liever een E906 op toch?



Persoonlijk niet (voor recording).
Liever idd een SM57 boven en een KM140 onder, beiden off-axis. en lekker close.

----------


## gertgeluid

> Kan iemand mij dan vertellen waarom er per sé een DI tussen moet? Wat is nou precies het nut hiervan, want ik plug mijn elektrische gitaar ook vaak in op mengpaneel voor zuiver geluid, en dat klinkt ook goed. Waar dient de DI voor dan
> 
> Mvg Niels



Iedereen hier heeft gelijk wat betreft de "sound" die je op die manier mis loopt. Je MOET via een amp + mic, een POD achtig ding of een laptop met plugins/software. Maar omdat jij gewoon wil weten wat de natuurkunde achter de signaaloverdracht is met of zonder DI en niemand dat door heeft:

Er hoeft geen DI tussen, zolang jouw kabeltje enkele meters is, en er geen CRT monitoren, koelkasten of andere elektromagnetische storingsbronnen in de buurt zijn.

Als je lange afstanden moet overbruggen, is de kans groot dat je een DI nodig hebt, omdat je mogelijk te maken gaat hebben met:

Interferentie. Daarbij komt er elektromagnetische storing op je kabeltje terecht en dat hoor je (brommmmm, knetterrrrrrr). Een DI maakt het signaal gebalanceerd, wat een effectieve manier is om interferentie op de kabel te elimineren (Google is je vriend).

Signaalverlies of vervorming. Een gitaarpickup is relatief hoogohmig. Een degelijke signaaloverdracht heeft als stelregel dat de bron laagohmig is en de bestemming hoogohmig. Zo creëer je een huwelijk tussen een degelijke stroomsterkte enerzijds en een zo groot mogelijke energie-afgifte aan de plaats van bestemming anderzijds. U=IR. Wanneer de stroomsterkte dusdanig laag is, gaat de kabel zelf een rol spelen en kan zelfs capacitief gaan werken. Dit hoor je terug in je geluid.

Nu moet ik eerlijk zeggen dat deze materie ook al een paar jaar in de spelonken van mijn brein stoffig ligt te worden, dus misschien mis ik nog wat informatie. Maar hopelijk heb je hiermee al een stuk meer antwoord op de vraag die we allemaal (zouden moeten) krijgen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Korte afstand: lekker in je line-in prikken.
Lange afstand: hoor je brom/knetter? Of klankverschil? DI.

En geniet vooral van de hobby.

----------


## berolios

> [...]



Heb je wat aan....
+1

----------


## sidefill

> - Basgitaar gaat rechtstreeks met xlr kabel naar de mengtafel (zonder Phantomvoeding,Anders blaas je de versterker en basgitaar op.)



 :EEK!: 

Bedoel je de ingebouwde DI, die de meeste basversterkers zelf aan boord hebben? 
Anders kan je nl.niet met xlr naar de tafel.

Of een externe aktieve DI die hebben wel 48 v nodig.kan je ook met xlr naar de tafel.
(Snap ik alleen nog niet hoe je een basstack kan opblazen met phantom voeding :Confused: )

Of korte kabel op line in, werkt ook prima 
(zonder dimmerpacks halogeen parren etc. anders zit je weer met brom ect.)

Omdat de meeste foh's via een multikabel gaan van minimaal 30 mtr.
kan je niet zonder een DI als je rechtstreeks de tafel in wil.
Voor een bas een beproefde manier, maar voor een gitaar zou ik dat zelf niet eens willen.

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Maar het lekkerste geluid komt toch echt uit een Fender Twin, Marshall, Mesa-Boggie, KittyHawk, of iets anders met buizen.



daar ben ik het inderdaad mee eens.
Ook al heb je de vetste distortion, met buizen klinkt het 10 keer beter.

----------

